# Milpitas, CA-Craigslist, M needs home/foreclosure



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

"German shepherd looking for a new home (milpitas)

Beautiful german shepherd is looking for a nice family to take him as a part or them , I'm at a very difficult time in my life loosing my house and have to move by the end of the month sadly I can't take buddy whit me, he is a very lovely dog who does his job a a company and a guardian loves to walk , he is neutered and up to date on his vaccination, it is very painful for my and I don't have the heart to take him to the shelter so please if you are a caring family help me and help him !! 408-623-0396 my name is Abel . thank you and god bless you!!"

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pet/1286059019.html

Note: Milpitas is pretty close to San Jose. I'm not sure how old he is, but I'll see if I can get him to email me a photo.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Any updates on this one? I'm really close..maybe 60 miles...can I help out at all??? If so EMAIL me at [email protected]. With this machine not working well, I'm just not on line much.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I just sent an email asking for information and how I might be able to help. Will let everyone know if I hear anything.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Rosa! I emailed him and he never replied, but the ad is still up there. Maybe he'll write back to you.


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

the add was deleted by poster?


----------

